# End of stream, BufferedInputStream



## kale1990 (24. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir mal jemand erklären wann ich bei einem BufferedInputstream.read ein "end of stream" (also return -1) bekomme?
ich habe ein client-server-system welches ab und an(nicht reproduzierbar) an einem teil eos liefert wo es gar nicht sein kann!
beendet der server die verbindung, bekomme ich eine "software caused connection abort"-exception (was ja auch passt).
wann aber kommt dann ein eos?
such schon nun 2 tage im internet und find leider dazu nichts!


----------



## FArt (24. Feb 2010)

Die Antwort ist recht einfach: der Teil, in dem es nicht sein kann, ist der Meinung, der Stream wäre zu Ende.


----------



## kale1990 (24. Feb 2010)

ja das hab ich mir doch fast gedacht!
meine frage war aber wann/wie die methode read ein end of stream erkennt?!


----------



## Michael... (24. Feb 2010)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass auf der schreibenden Seite nicht irgendwo ein close() auf den Stream/ Writer aufgerufen wird.


----------



## FArt (24. Feb 2010)

> meine frage war aber wann/wie die methode read ein end of stream erkennt?!


Ich gehe, wie Michael, davon aus, dass hier nicht magisch "erkannt" wird...


----------

